# Sharp BluRay Player



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello All, I am getting ready to purchase a blu ray player and was thinking of going with a Sharp aas my tv is a Sharp, is there a difference in bluray players or not? Please help me, I would like streaming capablities but it isn't an absolute must. By the way the Oppo is a little too pricey!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as playback of Bluray movies all players are alike but its a whole different ballgame for playback of standard DVDs upconverted to HD. Personaly if you want the remote to work for both units get the sharp but if you do play alot of standard DVDs I would take a serious look at the Panasonic BDP lineup of Bluray players.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

For a cheap player with excellent scaling the Panasonics are hard to beat. The Oppo is hard to beat for an upgrade.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too would go with a Panasonic BDP. They boast stellar Loading Times and offer great value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

